# Which Moorings Boat to Charter



## MGFraser (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

My wife and I are chartering out of Moorings in St Lucia next summer for 3 weeks, and are trying to decide which boat to charter. We will be by ourselves and the 2 smallest boats available are the Moorings 362 (Beneteau 351?) & the Moorings 413 (Beneteau 411?).

We are inclined to take the 413, but have sailed neither. Can anyone pass comment on there respective characteristics.

Thank You,

Malcolm Fraser


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have chartered the 413. It is decent for a chater boat. Going up island in between islands going to weather you will appreciate the bigger boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I also suggest the 411. First, we own one on the Chesapeake and appreciate the speed and amenities. Second, we are also chartering a Moorings 413 in another three months in the BVIs. After checking on what other boats were available and getting recomendations from a few other sources, everyone suggested the 413 would be the best match if you really want to sail. That being said, if you expect to motor substantially, probably a heavier boat would be more appropriate. Have a great trip, whatever you decide.


----------



## WaltAllensworth (Dec 10, 2003)

I just rented a Ben 411 from Sunsail out of St. Martin. If you get the RF main and autopilot two (really one!) can handle the boat in all but the heaviest conditions. You don''t really need all that room for two people, but the length is nice in heavier seas.

I''d suggest you opt for the 402CC if you can... but it might not be available. The master cabin is alot more plush, and you don''t need the third cabin if it''s just you and the wife.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have to agree with the comment about center cockpit if you''re just going to be one couple. It is a lot more spacious down below in that aft cabin that way! The difference in handling a 36 vs 41 will be marginal, but living will seem nicer in a 41--esp CC version!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The first week of June, 6 of us are sailing a 463 out of Tortolla. I can''t wait. I want to go now... not 6 months from now. We charted for a 13 day cruise. I only have a 26 foot Hunter, so it will be a big step up.
Right now my boat is docked in my front field for the winter, with Christmas lights and it''s own tree. Looks nice. I hate the winter. Come on summer!


----------



## WaltAllensworth (Dec 10, 2003)

Sailorfrank - Have fun in the BVI.
Snorkeling at the Dogs, and the Baths at Virgin Gorda are on my "don''t miss" list!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I strongly suggest a bigger boat than the one you originally planned. A 40 footer or longer would do. Travel down to the Grenadines (Grenada not worth the extra leg) and don''t miss: Marigot Bay and Deux Pitons/Jalousie Hilton/excursion to Soufrière volcano (St. Lucia), Mustique (Basil''s bar night party with live music), Salt Whistle Bay, Palm Island, Tobago Cays and Chatham Bay (eat lobster on shore).


----------

